# clutch question



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

replaced clutch master cylinder in my 95 f150 today...the rod that goes from the cylinder to the pedal arm had broken...so got the new one on fine and all..aparently couldntr just buy teh arm..everything done but dont know how to bleed the line....directions say turn bleeder screw if one is present...but there isnt one...so..im stuck..any ideas..theres no inline bleeder valve


----------



## SteveZ (Nov 30, 2006)

Check your local library. They normally have all the Chilton's & other manuals.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Bench bleed it????


----------



## drhnter (Jan 14, 2007)

I worked 18 years as a heavy truck mechanic,
to bleed a clutch master cyl. if you have 2 people loosen the line at the cyl. and have someone push clutch to floor tighen the line as they hold pedel down then have them let up the pedel and repeat until you start to get fluid out of the cyl. then you just keep pumping the pedel slowley until you have a good pedel..this could take a few minutes and could take several minutes, it can be a long slow process...
good luck


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

I don't know about the 90's models, but most, if not all, of the new Fords with manuals have a completely sealed kit you can buy from the dealership that's pre-bled and snaps into place. I had to put two of these into my F-250 diesel because the slave cylinders have a tendency to break. The good part is they are only about 120 bucks. Might try www.ford-trucks.com on the forums and see if anyone there can help you out.


----------

